# Beerfest 2011 Results Available



## mxd (20/2/11)

Hi all

For those who haven't seen the results are out
http://www.compmaster.com.au/live/compmast...tSummary/3/full


Well done to all.


----------



## mxd (20/2/11)

just noticed for those who entered online you can see you individual scores, can't download sheets yet though


----------



## haysie (20/2/11)

woo hoo BarryR, well done mate and well deserved!


----------



## brett mccluskey (20/2/11)

A great weekend with some great beers judged and drunk.No permanent injuries to anyone and i dare say ,a few people off work "sick" tomorrow.. :rolleyes Congrats to all the placegetters and thanks too all who judged stewarded and assisted in any way.A feckin' good time had by all.. :beer:


----------



## michael_aussie (20/2/11)

Are the scores the sum of the scores from 3 judges and therefore out of 150??


----------



## Andyd (20/2/11)

Yes, scores are a total of 3 judges in all cases this year thanks to a brilliant turn out by the judges... A big thanks to everyone how made the effort to come down !

Score sheets. Are almost ready to go live. Should be ready tomorrow,

Cheers!

Andy


----------



## raven19 (21/2/11)

Congrats to all the winners, some big scores in some of those categories!


----------



## WarmBeer (21/2/11)

Andyd said:


> Yes, scores are a total of 3 judges in all cases this year thanks to a brilliant turn out by the judges... A big thanks to everyone how made the effort to come down !
> 
> Score sheets. Are almost ready to go live. Should be ready tomorrow,
> 
> ...


Well done to Andy and the other MB guys for getting the results up so fast. Good to see technology being used for good, not evil, for a change.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (21/2/11)

Thanks guys for having me down as a judge - had to disappear a bit abuptly Saturday but duty called. Look forward to coming aagin next year and staying the full weekend.

Great fun. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## DU99 (21/2/11)

the link above is currently not working..on firefox


----------



## WarmBeer (21/2/11)

DU99 said:


> the link above is currently not working..on firefox


No problems here. Firefox 3.0.19 on Ubuntu.

Have you tried turning it off and back on again?


----------



## Andyd (21/2/11)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Thanks guys for having me down as a judge - had to disappear a bit abuptly Saturday but duty called. Look forward to coming aagin next year and staying the full weekend.
> 
> Great fun. :icon_chickcheers:



It was great to have you down - thank for coming all that way to support us! We can certainly guarantee an entertaining evening for you next year if you're staying around 


Andy


----------



## DU99 (21/2/11)

no luck IE8 either saying server down


----------



## brendo (21/2/11)

DU99 said:


> no luck IE8 either saying server down



I just hit the link without a problem in IE8... may be an issue at your end mate, def appears to be up.

Cheers,

Brendo


----------



## DU99 (21/2/11)

will investigate further


----------



## razz (21/2/11)

brendo said:


> I just hit the link without a problem in IE8... may be an issue at your end mate, def appears to be up.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Brendo


Not working in Safari either O mighty brewer :super:


----------



## brendo (21/2/11)

razz said:


> Not working in Safari either O mighty brewer :super:



Safari??? who uses Safari??? next you will be telling me there is an issue viewing it in Netscape Navigator 4 or something equally silly h34r: 

I will let Andyd know... 

Brendo


----------



## HoppingMad (21/2/11)

Working fine on Safari for me. (5.03 version).

Great weekend had by everyone. Everyone except my liver that's all. Might have to wring it out following some epic sessions!

Well done BeerKrout for getting his tent back up on Saturday after LRB and a few others 'wrestlemania'd' it to the ground. Pics will be forthcoming in the next Melbourne Brewers newsletter! 

Hopper.


----------



## geoffd (21/2/11)

Without wanting to jump the gun, I count the following from the interim results:

Bayside 19pts
Melbourne Brewers 14 points
Westgate Brewers 9 points
Worthogs 3pts
No Club 3pts

Melbourne 57 Beers from 16 brewers
Bayside 43 beers from 14 brewers
Westgate 30 beers from 5 brewers
Worthogs 15 beers from 5 brewers
No Club 53 beers from 27 brewers

Result of the Darts:

Linton first to die  but took defeat most gracefully.


----------



## Maple (21/2/11)

Father Jack said:


> Result of the Darts:
> 
> Linton first to die  but took defeat most gracefully.


I didn't remember the gracious part.... thanks for bringing the board FJ. good fun.


----------



## geoffd (21/2/11)

Maple said:


> I didn't remember the gracious part.... thanks for bringing the board FJ. good fun.



I'm guessing that rye bread was your's given your signature. went well with the spit roast.


----------



## Siborg (21/2/11)

Father Jack said:


> I'm guessing that rye bread was your's given your signature. went well with the spit roast.


Father Jack, I must try your scottish ale if you have any. Mine didn't fair so well, but it was my first attempt at the style and I have not tried a commercial example (can't find one anywhere).


----------



## brendo (21/2/11)

Siborg said:


> Father Jack, I must try your scottish ale if you have any. Mine didn't fair so well, but it was my first attempt at the style and I have not tried a commercial example (can't find one anywhere).



Check with Purvis or Slow Beer - if they don't have it, they may be able to get you something...


----------



## MeLoveBeer (21/2/11)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Thanks guys for having me down as a judge - had to disappear a bit abuptly Saturday but duty called. Look forward to coming aagin next year and staying the full weekend.
> 
> Great fun. :icon_chickcheers:



I just thought you buggered off when we got photographic evidence of you drinking VB and Tooheys Extra Dry? (pics to follow shortly)

In all seriousness, great to meet you and fantastic effort making the roadtrip down to sunny Mirboo North.

To all the brewers participating in the comp, there were some seriously tasty brews kicking around... was an absolute pleasure being there and sampling the dregs coming back from the judges tables


----------



## geoffd (21/2/11)

Father Jack said:


> I'm guessing that rye bread was your's given your signature. went well with the spit roast.



that was the last bottle, was really surprised it won, first time I have scored with a beer under 20 SRM, think it was 15 SRM, made a 20l batch & put 5 litres down on oak for 40 days, it did fairly shit in VICBrew under speciality category. Would love to have tasted it at this age to see what was so nice about it. Maybe the oak had settled down a bit?

Belhaven is a good commercial example IMO & fairly easy to get.

I believe there will be a recipe booklet from this years comp, which is great to see a comeback for that. I love reading the old vicbrew books. not to copy, but it is great for ideas & insight.


----------



## Maple (21/2/11)

Father Jack said:


> I'm guessing that rye bread was your's given your signature. went well with the spit roast.


Nope, Think it was something MG brought, but damn it was tasty... so was the mustard and pferroni sauce.


----------



## HoppingMad (21/2/11)

Father Jack said:


> Result of the Darts:
> 
> Linton first to die  but took defeat most gracefully.



He did win the BillyCart Comp (thanks to being pushed along by FourStar).

Trouble was he was the only competitor...  

Great game that 'killer' one. Even if I did have to sulk next to Lints after being 'terminated'.

Hopper.


----------



## Tony (21/2/11)

woo hoo..... first beer i have entered into a comp in years and i get a second place.

Ive still got it 

The kegs almost gone too


----------



## brett mccluskey (21/2/11)

Father Jack said:


> Without wanting to jump the gun, I count the following from the interim results:
> 
> Bayside 19pts
> Melbourne Brewers 14 points
> ...


I still want to see a vid of the triple bull at the pub No pic or vid,no proof... <_<


----------



## brendo (21/2/11)

Tony said:


> woo hoo..... first beer i have entered into a comp in years and i get a second place.
> 
> Ive still got it
> 
> The kegs almost gone too



Well done mate - great to see two non US Pales take out the category!!


----------



## Andyd (22/2/11)

Folks,

Scoresheets are available online at the CompMaster site for those of you who entered online.

We will try to get sheets out to those people without accounts in the next 4 weeks, depending on when we can get together to sort the entry forms.

If you didn't enter online and want to get your results sooner, just go and create an account, PM me and I'll associate your entries with your new account. That could take me a day, depending on what work's like at the time.

If you have any trouble, shoot an email to [email protected] and I'll get back to you as soon as I can to help you out!

Cheers!

Andy

TIP: If you have tried to download your sheets yesterday, you might need to "force refresh" the page, or alternatively clear out your browser cache.


----------



## geoffd (22/2/11)

toper1 said:


> I still want to see a vid of the triple bull at the pub No pic or vid,no proof... <_<



Toper, Craig took the photo after we fixed his camera (the lens was stuck closed with stout!!!)
I thought I had missed the 3rd one (into the outer), Andy went to the board to get the darts & told me they were in, so got plenty of witnesses.


Hi Andy
Great turnaround time on scoresheets, you're getting everybody's expectations way too high, they will be dissapointed with other comps.

Well done to Bayside on a pretty impressive hit rate. Mel Brewers are tumbling down the ranks without Robin B in the field...


----------



## brett mccluskey (22/2/11)

Father Jack said:


> Toper, Craig took the photo after we fixed his camera (the lens was stuck closed with stout!!!)
> I thought I had missed the 3rd one (into the outer), Andy went to the board to get the darts & told me they were in, so got plenty of witnesses.
> 
> 
> ...


Ok Father Jack..i accept it occured even though i missed it cos of a call of nature :lol: And i found some John Lowe coaching vids,excellent ! :beer: Twas a great weekend for sure :beerbang:


----------



## Siborg (22/2/11)

Andyd said:


> Folks,
> 
> Scoresheets are available online at the CompMaster site for those of you who entered online.
> 
> ...


Wow... 2:37AM!  

That's committment. Just tried to connect, but it timed out. Will try again shortly.


----------



## DU99 (22/2/11)

i hit the refresh a couple of times and it connected


----------



## geoffd (22/2/11)

DU99 said:


> i hit the refresh a couple of times and it connected




No problems other than navigating the website took a fair bit to load each page, probably why you might time out if your computer/connection was any bit slow.


----------



## Siborg (22/2/11)

just keeps timing out

edit: heaps faster on my iphone 3G internet! must be our network.


----------



## WarmBeer (22/2/11)

Siborg said:


> just keeps timing out
> 
> edit: heaps faster on my iphone 3G internet! must be our network.


It's all my fault, I told the internets to be mean to you cause of some of the nasty things you said about my beer 

Good work to all the judges for consistent, constructive and non-trivial feedback on the forms.


----------



## Siborg (22/2/11)

WarmBeer said:


> It's all my fault, I told the internets to be mean to you cause of some of the nasty things you said about my beer
> 
> Good work to all the judges for consistent, constructive and non-trivial feedback on the forms.


Sorry mate... was a loooong flight, and my first go at judging. Sometimes I was a little too harsh compared to the others, sometimes scored too high.

Was yours a dark(er) one?

Don't worry, my scottish ale took a hiding. "infected - no more to say" Sorry Brett, Andy and Shelly. Must have been a bottling issue, cause I've drank quite a few pints from that keg. Was my first go at the style and there were some great comments (from all judges that critiqued my entries) with suggested improvements that I will take on board. 

Going to get my brewing schedule sorted for the year (not bothering with Belgians this year), and get cracking. Planning to enter and brew 2-3 entries specifically for the comps. With my oatmeal stout, I've got 3 (maybe 4) comps worth of judging sheets and there is some common themes that I will be taking on board when I brew it again.

Big kudos to all the folks that made beerfest happen. I had a blast, learnt heaps about brewing/judging and drank lots of beer (infused with some locally grown hops!)


----------



## Maple (22/2/11)

WarmBeer said:


> It's all my fault, I told the internets to be mean to you cause of some of the nasty things you said about my beer
> 
> Good work to all the judges for consistent, constructive and non-trivial feedback on the forms.


good job on the beer. Look at it this way, you were third in Am Pale ales. That's no small task given the sheer numbers. PM me if you want to discuss any comments made.


----------



## WarmBeer (22/2/11)

Maple said:


> good job on the beer. Look at it this way, you were third in Am Pale ales. That's no small task given the sheer numbers. PM me if you want to discuss any comments made.


Awwww, now I sound like a sookie-la-la 

As I mentioned to Si, I was just taking the piss, and was actually really stoked with the score I got, the feedback on the forms, and the ease of use and speed of turn-around of the system. It gives us Bayside boys something to aspire to with regards to organisation of our next event.

Edit: Beside, all judging should by its very nature be without fear or favour.


----------



## geoffd (22/2/11)

Andyd said:


> NewsFlash....
> 
> Best Novice data has just arrived, and I can announce that the winner for Beerfest 2011 is...
> 
> ...



Well done Andrew, what a way to crash onto the homebrew comp scene, Best Novice & Champ Brewer, top shelf...very impressive debut.


----------



## Siborg (22/2/11)

Hey Andy

Excellent work on getting the scoresheets, scores etc up so quickly.

Any idea when we'll have access to our judging sheets? Or are they already there?


----------



## manticle (22/2/11)

Mine are there so presumably yours are too.

Thanks for the efforts Melb Brewers. Not so pleased with my own but you get that.


----------



## geoffd (22/2/11)

Siborg said:


> Any idea when we'll have access to our judging sheets? Or are they already there?




they're there 

EDIT: also misunderstood, you mean the sheets you completed as a judge.


----------



## Siborg (22/2/11)

manticle said:


> Mine are there so presumably yours are too.
> 
> Thanks for the efforts Melb Brewers. Not so pleased with my own but you get that.


My entries are there, but Andy was saying we will be able to download all the sheets we judged (for judges).


----------



## Maple (22/2/11)

Father Jack said:


> they're there


Siborg, I think I know what you are talking about. Shoot Andy a PM, i think there was still some discussion about this. perhaps.


----------



## manticle (22/2/11)

Siborg said:


> My entries are there, but Andy was saying we will be able to download all the sheets we judged (for judges).



Sorry, misunderstood.


----------



## Andyd (22/2/11)

Siborg,

Way to steal my thunder, but yes I am planning to make worksheets you have written available to you. Stay tuned...

Andy


----------



## Andyd (22/2/11)

Sorry guys,

Apparently the novice data spreadsheet from Vicbrew was out of date, and did not list Andrew Clarke as having won Best Novice at VicBrew last year.

So the correct winner is Barry Roberts from Bayside Brewers!

Well done Barry!

Regards,

Andy


----------



## haysie (22/2/11)

Good onya BarryR, and all the work you have put into Bayside to help it lift that extra level :super:


----------



## brett mccluskey (22/2/11)

Siborg said:


> Sorry mate... was a loooong flight, and my first go at judging. Sometimes I was a little too harsh compared to the others, sometimes scored too high.
> 
> Was yours a dark(er) one?
> 
> ...


Sorry about your Scottish ale Simon,we all thought it must be a one off bottling problem,but it was definitely infected,better luck next time mate :drinks: I completely agree with all the comments above,a great weekend ,no deaths/injuries from darts or billycarts,a great spit roast,and great to meet so many of the fellas from this site in person. Top blokes all  Thanks Andy D and everyone else involved for your hard work and effort :super:


----------



## haysie (22/2/11)

did robin and chris get rained out?


----------



## Siborg (23/2/11)

toper1 said:


> Sorry about your Scottish ale Simon,we all thought it must be a one off bottling problem,but it was definitely infected,better luck next time mate :drinks: I completely agree with all the comments above,a great weekend ,no deaths/injuries from darts or billycarts,a great spit roast,and great to meet so many of the fellas from this site in person. Top blokes all  Thanks Andy D and everyone else involved for your hard work and effort :super:


Speaking to mxd last night who opened the entry and he said it was a gusher... really annoying cause I was the most proud of my scottish of my three entries. Cleaned, sanitised, filled and bottled all in the same manner. Must have been an unlucky fluke. Really annoyed at that, cause I was hoping to get some feedback on the beer itself, minus the bottle infection - would be very hard to see through all the infection characteristics as a judge, though.


----------



## Andyd (23/2/11)

Siborg said:


> Speaking to mxd last night who opened the entry and he said it was a gusher... really annoying cause I was the most proud of my scottish of my three entries. Cleaned, sanitised, filled and bottled all in the same manner. Must have been an unlucky fluke. Really annoyed at that, cause I was hoping to get some feedback on the beer itself, minus the bottle infection - would be very hard to see through all the infection characteristics as a judge, though.



No drama - take a bottle along to the meeting tonight and you'll get plenty... 

Andy


----------



## jakub76 (23/2/11)

Bummer!

I sent a single entry, the last bottle of a batch of my house lager that I was very happy with. Just looked at my scoresheets and all the judges indicate an infected bottle. 

Damn shame, but at least I didn't drink it :icon_cheers:


----------



## Siborg (23/2/11)

Andyd said:


> No drama - take a bottle along to the meeting tonight and you'll get plenty...
> 
> Andy


Won't be able to make it tonight... bloody accounting exam. I mean, who puts a 3 hour exam on at 6pm? Who, I ask?


----------



## Andyd (23/2/11)

Siborg said:


> Won't be able to make it tonight... bloody accounting exam. I mean, who puts a 3 hour exam on at 6pm? Who, I ask?



More to the point, who schedules an exam on a night that Melbourne Brewers have a meeting ?


----------



## Leigh (23/2/11)

I'm sure you could drop a bottle or two off to one of us going so we can provide some feedback?


----------

